

Servee, looking for Designers in the Bay area to show off to. - izak30
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cpg/695988689.html

======
aaroneous
I wouldn't trust design advice from someone who makes a site like this:
<http://www.servee.com>

~~~
izak30
Not quite sure what you mean by this. At best, its the least constructive
criticism ever. Please elaborate

~~~
izaidi
Parent was being too harsh. As a designer, I don't think it looks that bad.
It's not amateurish in any serious way, and it avoids the current cliches,
which is refreshing to see. To me it kind of looks like cool design from, say,
1997, and I don't mean this as a putdown (I liked 1997) -- the choice of
colors and the 3D just give it that sort of feel. Probably not the worst of
things; you're targeting "civilians", so your product doesn't need to be too
design-forward. Your featured sites look pretty decent.

Seems like a cool product. I'm actually developing something kind of similar,
intended mainly for online magazines and long-form blogs.

~~~
izak30
Yeah, The guy who did all of the current designs [ <http://kkellydesign.com> ]
Is really over the 'copy apple' phenom among designers (apple is over it as
well, but many didn't notice)

The point of the OP was that we have a good product FOR designers (and
civilians), not that we have designs to show off. If there are designers
interested in being design-forward, then have at it; it just happens that most
of our customers are conservative mid-west businesses and organizations.

The idea is that you can easily go from your design to powerhouse website
without lots of complicated work, and coding-language markup to worry about.
Designers don't need that (but it's certainly available to those that want
it).

